# MTB Nass - Thursday RAW



## WoodCore (Jun 12, 2012)

Depending on the amount of rain we get I'm planning on doing a RAW @ Nass on Thursday. Wheels down by 5:45pm, parking location TBD.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

I might be down for this.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> I'll be at Moe's tonight around 5:00 for dinner if anyone wants to join.



Actually I meant to post this in the Tuesday ride. Can a mod move it?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2012)

o3jeff said:


> Actually I meant to post this in the Tuesday ride. Can a mod move it?



Sure thing


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 12, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Sure thing



Thanks, enjoy the ride!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 13, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Depending on the amount of rain we get I'm planning on doing a RAW @ Nass on Thursday. Wheels down by 5:45pm, parking location TBD.


So, where are we parking?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 14, 2012)

bvibert said:


> So, where are we parking?



Stone Road.......will confirm later today.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> Stone Road.......will confirm later today.



Sounds good.  I haven't done a Stone Road start yet this year.


----------

